# withholding water



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

do you withhold water in the evening for your puppy? I've been picking it up around 7pm , is that alright?? Tonight it is raining and every time I let him out all he does is lap up the puddles...just curious if anyone else does???


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i did when my girl was a pup just to try to prevent accidents during the night.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am of a different crowd I have never withheld water. I may only leave a certain amount in the dish at night, but I never take all their water away.

Val


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am of a different crowd I have never withheld water. I may only leave a certain amount in the dish at night, but I never take all their water away.
> 
> Val


I am part of that same crowd, I never withhold water, unless on vet instructions for a procedure.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

well our guy is almost 9 weeks and i thought it would help during the night.....he gets all he wants during the day, and goes to bed around 10-11 pm...my hubby gets up super early for work, so he gets out at 3 am and then when i wake up around 6....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I've never withheld water either. I KNOW that baby puppies need to go outside in the middle of the night becasue they can't hold it. If I don't want to get upduring the night, I don't get a puppy.

They are only babies for a short time, it isn't going to hurt the owner to GET UP and take them out for a few weeks or months. 

My puppy only woke up once during the night to go outside (usually around 2 or 3am) and she had water 24/7 until bedtime.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto was Otter in the Water so I had to limit how much he had. I didn't deny him water, I just didn't keep the bowl full at all times. More than one occasion, I;ve had to hold him back so my older dog can have some before he drinks it all.

He's almost 7 months now and I still pick up the water after 10pm (we goto bed at 11) because if I don't, he might have an accident between the time he wakes up and the time he gets outside (which might be 5 minutes of big hugs with the kids and dancing with my other dog)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Are accidents happening? When Jesse was 8 - 10 weeks he seemed to have to get up every 2-3 hours (when caged he would scream when he had to go out - never had an accident, he couldn't handle a mess in his cage). At 10 weeks he was moved to our bed because I needed my REM sleep and then we only had to get up once in the night and by around 14 weeks we got to sleep all night now at 1 year of age he now sleeps on a dog bed beside our bed.

No worries you can bring up the water at 7 p.m., it won't kill him but I found with Jesse he was a very thirsty puppy and would drink a lot around 10 - 11 p.m. and I let him drink what he wanted whenever. Rule of thumb a pup that age can only hold it for about 3 hours but real control doesn't start to until 4 months.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

No water from 7am until 5pm. i wont put water in the crate with him. he's used to it and he's fine. water is out before i leave for work but he wont go near it anyway.


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I have never withheld water from my puppy... just woke up in the middle of the night to let her out. Now, at 4 months, she drinks water right before bed and sleeps straight til 8am without having to go out.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My 9.5 week old puppy water schedule:

Water from 6am - 7:15am
No Water until 11:30am
Water from 11:30am - 12:30pm
No water until 4:30pm
Water from 4:30pm - 10pm
No water from 10pm - 6am

So far, so good with this schedule. We have only had 2 accidents since we brought her home. This works with when we take her out (also on a strict schedule).


----------



## blahblah1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I never withhold water, however I limit. My little guy seems to think that he must finish a big bowl of water even after eating! So I leave a 2 liter bottle of water by his bowl and refill to what ever I feel when he's on empty.


----------

